# Convert power seat to manual?



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi guys. I've searched thru the forum and can't find a clear answer on this so here goes:
My 69 goat has power driver seat. I've looked everywhere I can think of on the net to find a driven motor for the forward/backward control(the motor that attaches to the rail itself), but seems they are unavailable. 
Looks like I have no choice but to convert it to manual. However, the mounting points are different on the floor pan to the passenger side manual seat that I have. 
So my question is will the manual seat tracks attach to the base of my seat and will I have to weld in new mounts to the floorpan? The car is stripped at the moment so it's no big deal if I have to. 
Alternately does anyone know if parts are available for the power seat. Would love to keep it original but not looking good. 
Thanks
Jase


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*electric spoon*

How about sticking new brushes and such in the motor? Sure it's not just losing ground, a bad switch, or a dry track? You could probably pull it and bench test it. I've fixed lots of power seats back in the day, normally something obvious making it not run. (Even made the power bench in a '58 Buick work like it's nobody's business!). Worth a shot.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree Look for a local auto electric shop or electric motor rebuilder and I'll bet they can freshen that up for you.

Pretty rare option for a GTO I would say! :cool


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, but its the "gear motor" mounted to the rail that i need. The gear inside is stripped. Its a shame because i reconditioned the electric motor, solenoids and "tilt" drive gear, which all work fine now but without this part i have no forward/back movement.
I Would love to find one in a salvage yard, But living in Oz doesnt make it a viable option.:confused
Anyone out there got an old wrecked seat with the gear still there?
Otherwise im still going to have to do the manual conversion if it'll work 

Posted a shot of the seat with an arrow pointing to the gear motor( not the best of shots sorry)
Thanks again


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

I have this one from a 70 power seat track I may part out...

This power seat has a rusty foot to the floor and is missing a couple items..

the differential you are requesting looks and feels real tight

gears look good.....

I swapped it to another working frame and it works fine...

I would listen to a reasonable offer

Scott

shipping from Kirkland Washington USA 98033

uknown shipping cost.... probably Fed Ex ....

payment thru paypal buyer pays all paypal fees also

thanks


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Scott
Thanks for reply. That's definitely the part I'm after
I have no idea what it would be worth and don't want to insult you with a low offer so pls PM me what you feel it's worth. I have a paypal acc and happy to pay all costs.
Thanks again
Jase
Ps do you have the motor and solenoids too? Knowing my luck they'll die on me so a spare would be great


----------

